
Blockchain solution that's fusing the company entity into a payment gateway - abynov
https://medium.com/enkidu-io/the-merger-of-the-company-entity-and-the-payment-gateway-608a606214b8
======
tensorninja
Damn! this looks like an idea i'd put my money on

